# How Can I Transfer My Dreamcast VMU Saves To My PC?



## crimsonnight (Aug 22, 2016)

Title says it all really - any help would be appreciated =)


----------



## cvskid (Aug 22, 2016)

crimsonnight said:


> Title says it all really - any help would be appreciated =)


You have 2 options. 1, you can use a dreamcast sd card adapter and the program "DreamShell" to transfer the vmu saves that you  have to a sd card which you can then transfer to a pc.

2, You can use a dreamcast program called "Dream Explorer 0.8.5" to copy vmu game saves directly to a pc. With option 2 though it has pretty much every dreamcast game save ever made so once you see that you might not care about backing up vmu saves anymore.


----------



## crimsonnight (Aug 22, 2016)

cvskid said:


> You have 2 options. 1, you can use a dreamcast sd card adapter and the program "DreamShell" to transfer the vmu saves that you  have to a sd card which you can then transfer to a pc.
> 
> 2, You can use a dreamcast program called "Dream Explorer 0.8.5" to copy vmu game saves directly to a pc. With option 2 though it has pretty much every dreamcast game save ever made so once you see that you might not care about backing up vmu saves anymore.



Thanks, I checked out Dream Explorer already, but you need a broadband adaptor for that right? Also, I think the service is down...


----------



## cvskid (Aug 22, 2016)

crimsonnight said:


> Thanks, I checked out Dream Explorer already, but you need a broadband adaptor for that right? Also, I think the service is down...


It is down atm, my fault. If you still wish to download it, it should be called "Disc Juggler 3.50.830 image". That only leaves the DreamShell option then for backing up vmu saves.


----------



## DaFixer (Aug 26, 2016)

Some 3th party VMU clones haves a port on them to tranfer VMU save data to pc
At playasia you can buy them new, but they uses a parallel port to work, you need a old P3 of P4 pc/notebook to get it to work.
http://www.play-asia.com/nexus-memory-card-4m-incl-free-transfer-cable/13/70dv


----------

